# 93/ Fan Blower help



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, I have a 93 nissan altima and the heater/ac fan only works on the highest speed. Any ideas on what I may have to do to fix it/replace part? Thx!


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

same thing it just blows on setting 4.. what the cheaper solution i think is is to get a new resistor for it. that might work i myself have not done it yet due to othering things like tuneups tire and so forth. but i went to nissan the part cost around 50 bucks or 60 so its not htat expence it might work instead of getting a new core thing


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

its the resistor connected to the blower motor this is more then likely what it is. the resistor lowers the voltage in order to change the speed of the blower. Its a pretty easy fix. I think the part is pretty cheap too around 20 bucks. The motor is located under the glove box and the resistor is screwed into that.


----------



## fchriss (Aug 8, 2006)

I had the same problem with my heater/ac motor and putting in a new blower motor resistor did the trick. I agree with the other posters that it is a simple easy fix. Pop off the connector and remove two screws to pull the resistor. Reverse the process and you're done. I believe I paid about $30 at the Nissan dealer for the part. Stopping the wife's complaining - Priceless.


----------



## I_eat_Altimas (Apr 27, 2007)

*Blower Motor Resistor- get it!*

It is annoying to only blow on highest setting. If you are short on cash, go to junkyard but don't get your hopes up that it will last long. Pay $5-10 and it may not last long. Go ahead and get from dealer for $30-50 and save yourself the hassle. Here is what it looks like:

http://img.eautopartscatalog.com/live/R2032178006OES.JPG

Like mentioned previously, it is under neath glove box. Can't miss it. Has 4 phillips screws. Unscrew, pop it out, put new/used one in. Problem fixed.


----------

